# Laptop Undervolting Thread



## stanrc

Credit to Vosto for originally putting this all together.

Why Undervolt
Processors work at a certain voltage. There is also electrical current flowing into the CPU can work. When a CPU works, it uses power and produces heat. More heat means higher temperature of the CPU and more heat for the notebook. When CPU is under load it heats faster since it draws more power.

For this guide I am using an Intel mobile processor which has a technology called Speedstep. It enables a CPU to use different power levels depending on the load. It is somewhat like AMD's Cool n' Quiet technology. The higher the load in the CPU, the faster it works, and the more heat that it puts out. It does it in steps. When on idle it uses the lowest multiplier, when under 100% load it uses the highest multiplier. It can sense and switch steps every 1/2000 of a sec.

Benefits
When the processor works at lower voltages and lower speeds at idle it produces much less heat. This reduced heat keeps components close to the CPU cooler as well. Depending on the laptop it can even allow for overclocking of the graphics card.

Although minimal it can also increase battery life.

Multipliers
Every multiplier works at a different voltage. The lower the multiplier, the lower the voltage thus lower the heat produced. The lowest multiplier is 6x on T7500. The highest is 11x and it uses 1.300v stock. 11x and other multipliers are open for the voltage change. Also note that other processors can have even higher multipliers.

The Basic Concept
If you lower the voltage per every mulitiplier then the processor should be cooler no matter what the multiplier being used is since it is using less power than it would have stock.

How low is too low
This is an important question since the stability of the CPU drops along with the voltage. That is why we stress test the CPU after every change that we make with programs such as Orthos, Prime 95 and other programs. Even 3D Mark can show some of instabilities. For this guide I have tested the shown voltages in Orthos and games and have found no instabilities. But I have seen the significant temperature drop in games - over 15 degrees C. It is important to mention that the SPEED of the CPU stays the SAME! It is cooler, not slower. Undervolting is giving you the same speed but at lower temperatures.

Tools Needed
RM Clock Utility 2.35
Orthos

The Processor that will be used for this is the IntelÂ® Core™2 Duo Mobile Processor T7500.
CPU Speed: 2.2 GHz
PCG: 11
Bus Speed: 800 MHz
Bus/Core Ratio: 11
L2 Cache Size: 4 MB
L2 Cache Speed: 2.2 GHz
Manufacturing Technology: 65nm
Core Stepping: G0
Thermal Design Power: 35w
Thermal Specification: 100*c
VID Voltage Range: 1.03 - 1.30v

This is a screen shot of the original voltage that the Intel T7500 uses for each multiplier 6x - 11x. 









This is a screen shot of the voltages that I have successfully reached for each multiplier 6x - 11x. These are voltages that I have played with with by lowering the voltage slightly then testing. These are not the lowest I can go but at these voltages I have 100% stability which is key. To change a voltage pick the multiplier that you want to change and lower it a setting, then run orthos for at least 15 minutes.









This is a great built in monitering tool that is built into RM Clock. It shows temperature, clock speeds, voltages, CPU loads, and the multiplier.









This is the profiles page, where up top you want it to always say power on demand so that it allows the processor to throttle and not stay at a certain multiplier. You can set it to Maximum Performance mode but it will cause the CPU to stay at full speed and keep the idle temps quite high.









This is the settings page where you can make changes to RM Clock. Also once you are happy with some new stable voltages. Make sure that you click start on setup.









This is a screenshot showing my idle temperature with a multiplier of 8 at 1.000v. My idle actually gets lower as my idle voltage is 0.850 not 1.000. I actually truely idle around 34*c.









This is a screenshot of stock volts after only a few minutes of Orthos. Look at my temperature! Im already at 74.2*c!









This is a screenshot showing me running Orthos with my new voltages of 1.125 down from 1.300. Temp was maxed at around 63* after over 17 minutes! 









Conclusion
Overall with a little time and patience. You can lower the temps of your CPU in your notebook, therefore lowering the temps of other components in the notebook and increasing the life of the CPU. This is really a safe process and in no way will affect performance at all! Just remember to go slow and take your time!

Driver for 64 Bit[/CENTER]

This is required for 64 bit systems, just download and replace the original, then reboot. 
http://rs325.rapidshare.com/files/11...9/RTCore64.sys


----------



## Unknownm

I didn't even know there was a thread about this. I been doing this since I had my Dell Laptop back in march 08







. I found the program off google and bam









Here is my current undervolt


----------



## Asus Mobile

RMClock does not have X.5 so on T9400 X9.5 not supported. Crystal CPUID does but so far can't get it to work. I could do on my AMD but not this Intel yet. Anyone had any luck?


----------



## madmanx1x1

Help Please! RM Clock won't load drivers 'cause there not digitally signed. How do I fix this. It says it works for vista x64 but it says that it won't load. This is the error I get.


----------



## stanrc

Theres a certain command you have to run and then reboot before it will work on 64 bit to get around the signed driver issue.

try a google search for rmclock vista 64. I'll look also so I can post it in the OP.


----------



## OmniAngel

The link for the official homepage for the clock utility is broken. Not only that, I don't think the homepage is operational.

This one works for pure downloading purposes, although it doesn't elaborate too much on the utility itself.

[edit]
Ah-HA! Found the link for the product!

http://cpu.rightmark.org/products/rm...mclock_updater


----------



## stanrc

Both the links posted still work for me?


----------



## OmniAngel

Oh? Well darn. You know what? I am at my college right now, so I might be subjected to a firewall. Didn't think about that hahaha.


----------



## Swiftes

I am doing this, My Lappy's 90nm Turion Trinidad should handle this.


----------



## bigal1542

I am having the same problem as madmanx1x1. Are there any solutions yet?

TIA


----------



## nesneros

Same :/ I am on 64 bit Vista and it will not open


----------



## bigal1542

Madman helped me on this one









Download the driver and replace the file in the program files.


----------



## bigal1542

So, I checked everything out and I ran the X11 Multiplier at 0.95V and it passed orthos for 7 hours. All of the others I ran for an hour. It is the minimum voltage I can select for any of them, so it seems pretty pointless to work with other ones. Does anyone know if there is a way to make smaller voltages available in the program? Here is a screenie of what I am talking about.


----------



## stanrc

I believe .95 is the lowest you can go. thats what most of mine are set to as well.


----------



## madmanx1x1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


So, I checked everything out and I ran the X11 Multiplier at 0.95V and it passed orthos for 7 hours. All of the others I ran for an hour. It is the minimum voltage I can select for any of them, so it seems pretty pointless to work with other ones. Does anyone know if there is a way to make smaller voltages available in the program? Here is a screenie of what I am talking about.


Nice undervolt







Glad to see the driver worked for you. I wish I could get mine to undervolt more than .025v but my AMD bsod's with anything less.


----------



## stanrc

Can you send me the link to the 64 bit driver required? I will add it to the first post for future use.

Nevermind, I saw it was posted in his other post.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Maybe someone can help here. My wife complained of poor battery life on her hp nc6320 after installing vista, so I downloaded all the appropriate tools and set to undervolt the cpu.

To my surprise, this lappy runs incredibly hot! Idle is in the low 70's (opening a web browser shoots me into the 80's!). Anyway, I tried using rmclock to bring the juice down but it doesn't seem to be accepting the changes. Here's a screenie:


----------



## stanrc

Are you making sure to set that profile to load on startup?


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanrc* 
Are you making sure to set that profile to load on startup?

Yup, that's what I thought the problem was initially so I set to load on startup and restarted - no good. Any ideas?

EDIT: It appears that after two more restarts, its working well.


----------



## Funcrazy1

what verison is that of RMClock cause the newest one does not have it...


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


what verison is that of RMClock cause the newest one does not have it...


The one that we all used


----------



## Egg-n

I'm interested in undervolting my lenovo t500 with a t9600 cpu - but I've read this program won't work with it do to it's multiplier? Can anyone confirm this? Are there other programs I could use?

Thanks

Edit: I'm looking into doing it with CrystalCPUID

Edit 2: I noticed Asus Mobile was having a similar issue and came across this:

http://forum.rightmark.org/topic.cgi?id=6:1770

I don't know if I trust myself to do this, but it seems to work.

My other question is - if I do use CrystalCPUID it only allows for 3 presets that the CPU will clock through. Could this possibly in the end increase average voltage use?


----------



## AlphaMagnum

I'm actually in a similar boat as the poster above, with the Sager NP8662 that I'm to get shortly:

Does undervolting my CPU void the warranty on my notebook?
Can I undervolt an Intel Core 2 Duo P9700?
Thanks in advance,

AlphaMagnum


----------



## stanrc

No, it will not void your warranty. This is software based so it can always be reverted back to normal.

I don't see why you wouldn't be able to on that CPU.


----------



## Asus Mobile

P9700 should undervolt. It does have a half multiplier (10.5). See link in previous post for Registry edit to make RMClock work. While CrystalCPUID will work with half multipliers I could not get it to work at all and many others could not also.

With RMClock one little hexadecimal change and you are set. When you follow instructions of the location of the change. Where it says "0A" (10) change to "0B" (11) and your half multiplier will work.

Good luck.


----------



## dogpirate

Should I do a stress test for each individual multiplier or would it be safe for me to set intermediate values? I ran orthos on my minimum and max multipliers for 8 hours, both were stable.

edit:

I have 3 p-state transitions set for my performance on demand profile (4x, 8x, and 11x) yet it seems to jump from 4x to 11x, instead of going to 8x. Is there a way to set it so that it only goes to 11x when it reaches a certain load? 0-50% = 4x, 50-90% = 8x, 90-100% = 11x, etc...


----------



## PhantomSpirit

has anyone tried undervolting on Win7 64bit ?


----------



## Martkilu

I hate that RMClock doesn't recognize my Neo proc (DV2-1030US laptop). Anyone know any other good undervolting programs?


----------



## rpgman1

RMClock is a nifty program. I was able to undervolt my Compaq Presario C751NR to 1.0750V and my temps. drop an average of 5c on both cores.


----------



## rodrigo207

I was never concerned about this (undervolting a laptop) because IÂ´ve always used "company-issued" laptops! But I recently bought a netbook (1008HA) for my personal use and now IÂ´m interested in undervolting it. So here comes the "stupid" questions!
- Does it work with the little Atom N280?
- My N280 has a VID of 1.1125 and a multi of 10x. But vcore is at 1.225. Does this mean that I could be stable at 1.1125 vcore?
Something I noticed: I entered BIOS and enabled Speedstep and disabled the thing (canÂ´t remember the name!) that makes it show the Eee logo when it boots. Saved and exited and everything was fine. But if I restart, or put it to sleep, it automatically "resets" itself. Meaning that Speedstep doesnÂ´t work and the Eee logo shows upon booting. Even though theyÂ´re still disabled in the BIOS! If I start it, go into BIOS, exit and save (without changing anything since it shows DISABLED), it all works fine.
- Is it safe to use Speedstep (that changes multi) together with ASUS "Super Hybrid Engine" (that changes FSB)?
- Can I use Speedstep, Super Hybrid Engine and still undervolt it?

Sorry for the long post, but I guess itÂ´s all related to the thread. Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## rodrigo207

to whoever it might interest... it doesnÂ´t work with the Intel Atom


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Update:

This has been great on every laptop I've tried (4-5 or so), unfortunately, RMClockUtility doesn't work on my new netbook, its a Gateway LT3114u, equipped with an AMD Athlon 64 @ 1.2ghz.


----------



## Le_Loup

Ok, I feel like i'm missing something,

Have tried with and without the "64bit" replacement file, but i'm on win 7 rc1, not sure if that applies...

Here are 2 ss's of it alllll open...

Screenie 1 = Nothing much goin on, hot as ever...
*Screenshot 1*

Screenie 2 = Uh... Sure, 1min... up almost 20celcius... 17min... or longer, not daring... as it goes up 1degree every 5-10 seconds... or more...
*Screenshot 2*

- Le_Loup


----------



## kevindd992002

Aren't you getting high (5%) CPU usage for RMClock.exe in Tak Manager? That's too high considering this is just a small program, really.


----------



## Le_Loup

It normally isn't that high, just temp cause I had all those windows open, and my processor isn't the best in the world (compared to your sig of course).

But it's helped a bit, my cpu is maxing 55 - 56 now, instead of 65-75...


----------



## kevindd992002

That's weird, I have a Sager NP86600 with P9500 C2D and on Win7. It really reaches that high, that's why I'm planning to get rid of it.

Any workaround?


----------



## wudaddy

So I have a C2D T8100 2.1ghz processor in my Dell XPS 1330 laptop but when playing games it has caused thermal throttling after a while where I get unplayable frames (the 8400M GS goes above 90C and heats up the CPU quite a bit). Figured there was no way to undervolt my GPU so I decided to perform the famous copper mod: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=268081
(Still awaiting for the copper sheet to arrive...will perform the actual mod sometime this week). In the meantime, my friend bigal1542 has suggested to use RMClock to undervolt the CPU and linked me to this thread.

I followed the steps thoroughly but after I was done undervolting using RMClock, the multiplier would not go above the lowest (6x). That is to say, the CPU will never go above 1.26ghz even when I load the processors to the max with stress testing programs and games. I played around with RMClock settings and figured that disabling both my Thermal Monitors 1 and 2 solved this problem...now it will go to 2ghz with the undervolting in effect (managed to undervolt the 10x multiplier from 1.1375 to 1.0v). Bigal1542 told me that the Thermal Monitors were needed to ensure proper lowering of my temps...so my question is...what exactly are they and are they necessary for undervolting with RMClock?


----------



## bigal1542

Hey DaddyWu, glad to see you actually got those voltages down? How did the temps improve?

I did a little more research and found out that they are a safety in case your CPU gets too hot, or if the program knows it will get too hit, it limits the multiplier so it will not get hot.
Bottom paragraph here is some stuff that I read.
I would say to try to re-enable them once you get your voltages minimized just to see if they work then. I did see a few places that they just do not work, no matter what and always keep the minimum multiplier. (Couldn't find it unless I searched for the thermal monitors)

But if anyone has more info, I would be glad to hear it, because I am not anywhere near an expert on RMClock


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Hey DaddyWu, glad to see you actually got those voltages down? How did the temps improve?

I did a little more research and found out that they are a safety in case your CPU gets too hot, or if the program knows it will get too hit, it limits the multiplier so it will not get hot.
Bottom paragraph here is some stuff that I read.
I would say to try to re-enable them once you get your voltages minimized just to see if they work then. I did see a few places that they just do not work, no matter what and always keep the minimum multiplier. (Couldn't find it unless I searched for the thermal monitors)

But if anyone has more info, I would be glad to hear it, because I am not anywhere near an expert on RMClock









I played around with the settings a bit more today and found that if I only enable thermal monitoring 2, I still get the same problem as before where the clocks won't go above the 6x multiplier clocks. However, if I enable just thermal monitoring 1, the cpu will dynamically change the multiplier and clock speeds so I will still get 2ghz max. So I left TM1 checked but when I was just playing Counterstrike Source just now, my frames were absolutely horrible (15-30fps) so I unchecked TM1 and now my frames are back to normal (50+fps). Weird... I'll leave both TM1 and 2 unchecked for now since it seems to be working alright. My CPU temps have lowered from 102C (max load with Orthos) to about 75C max load....more than a 25C drop. My GPU temps on the other hand have not lowered as it still goes above 90C and causes the fan to spin crazily loud...I am still awaiting my copper so I can perform the 8400MGS copper mod sometime soon to lower my GPU temps. I will read a little more on the link you provided me Al, thanks.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wudaddy* 
I played around with the settings a bit more today and found that if I only enable thermal monitoring 2, I still get the same problem as before where the clocks won't go above the 6x multiplier clocks. However, if I enable just thermal monitoring 1, the cpu will dynamically change the multiplier and clock speeds so I will still get 2ghz max. So I left TM1 checked but when I was just playing Counterstrike Source just now, my frames were absolutely horrible (15-30fps) so I unchecked TM1 and now my frames are back to normal (50+fps). Weird... I'll leave both TM1 and 2 unchecked for now since it seems to be working alright. My CPU temps have lowered from 102C (max load with Orthos) to about 75C max load....more than a 25C drop. My GPU temps on the other hand have not lowered as it still goes above 90C and causes the fan to spin crazily loud...I am still awaiting my copper so I can perform the 8400MGS copper mod sometime soon to lower my GPU temps. I will read a little more on the link you provided me Al, thanks.

Awesome to see that it worked! I am guessing you are getting a very small drop on the graphics card unless the heat pad you have is really as bad as that guide says. In that case, it doesn't matter how hot the rest of the laptop gets, the graphics card is going to become an oven. Hopefully That copper mod will help.

Good Luck!

EDIT: You are testing your max graphics card temp in-game, correct?


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Awesome to see that it worked! I am guessing you are getting a very small drop on the graphics card unless the heat pad you have is really as bad as that guide says. In that case, it doesn't matter how hot the rest of the laptop gets, the graphics card is going to become an oven. Hopefully That copper mod will help.

Good Luck!

EDIT: You are testing your max graphics card temp in-game, correct?

Yep from in game. Normally it idles in the lower 60s.


----------



## bigal1542

Well, best of luck after the copper mod!


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Well, best of luck after the copper mod!


Well after doing the copper mod last night I switched on my laptop and started to stress test and play a few games to maximize the GPU temp...but noticed it stayed around the same as before. I thought the AS5 needed some more time to set it so I turned the lappy off for the night and started to play CSS again today. The temps were still around the same as before. So I searched the original copper mod thread and realized that when I got the copper sheet, there were actually some thin layers of plastic protecting it LOL. So I reopened the laptop, got rid of the plastic layers and reapplied AS5. Before GPU max load was 104 degrees celcius. Now its 81 degrees celcius....23 degree drop from the copper mod. My CPU doesnt go above 75 either through the undervolting. I can safely say that I am satisfied with the results


----------



## bigal1542

Hahahaha I can see that as causing a problem


----------



## wolf2009

anybody get this working on Win 7 x64 ?

I downloaded the .sys file and replaced the default one and rebooted, still doesn't work.


----------



## Le_Loup

My laptop was at 1.250 volts, now at 1.0250. Saved me 10 celcius on the temp scale. Bootup/idle is 44-46 celcius, with load, around max 55-60 celcius now... Not anywhere near the 70's I was getting...










- Le_Loup

P.S. Screenshot your power management settings in RMClock please, I might be able to show you how to fix it.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolf2009* 
anybody get this working on Win 7 x64 ?

I downloaded the .sys file and replaced the default one and rebooted, still doesn't work.

I'm running it on two systems with W7. It should be working fine if you replace it. Screenshots help


----------



## Chipp

Seems the RTCore64 file is not hosted on Rapidshare anymore. Would anybody be so kind as to zip it up and upload here as an attachment?


----------



## bigal1542

If you tell me how I probably can


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
If you tell me how I probably can









You'll need to use a utility like 7Zip, WinRAR, WinZip, etc to make a ZIP file containing th working RTCore64.sys, then edit the past you just made, click "Go Advanced", and hit "Manage Attachments" under the text field. From there, select the ZIP file, hit Upload, and Submit the changes to your post.


----------



## bigal1542

Okay, I think I got it. Let me know if it does or doesn't work!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Okay, I think I got it. Let me know if it does or doesn't work!


Worked great, thanks a ton!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Worked great, thanks a ton!

Anytime! Good luck with the undervolting!

I will give one hint that I learned from experience. Make sure to write down and keep track of all of your lowest voltages that work, because if one crashes, RMClock resets all of its values to stock.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Anytime! Good luck with the undervolting!

I will give one hint that I learned from experience. Make sure to write down and keep track of all of your lowest voltages that work, because if one crashes, RMClock resets all of its values to stock.

Definitely! A lesson learned a few years ago with a P5B and a bad battery!


----------



## wolf2009

doesn't work for my laptop hp dv5 1010us. shows me only two indexes with a multiplier of 6 and 7. voltage doesn't go lower than 1.1125 V


----------



## Le_Loup

Weird, I can bring mine down to just about anything, even 0.9v...

Originally at 1.250v, 55+ celcius average, with 100% 65-70celcius..

Now at 1. 0 2 5 v. 44celcius, Max 55-60 with load.










- Le_Loup


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolf2009* 
doesn't work for my laptop hp dv5 1010us. shows me only two indexes with a multiplier of 6 and 7. voltage doesn't go lower than 1.1125 V

I dunno what's up that's kinda funky. Max out your processor... What is the maximum multiplier that you get? Maybe it only goes to 7. Use CPU-Z to check what you're at.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I have aT9300 i did the undervolt but it shows the same temperature and same voltage as my VID why did this not work?


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


I have aT9300 i did the undervolt but it shows the same temperature and same voltage as my VID why did this not work?


Are you using "RightMark CPU Clock Utility" aka rmclock? I am, and this is what I have.

Did you apply the same volt to all 6-9x multipliers (My laptop has that), or whatever the equivilant is for yours?

Under "Profiles" i've set mine to just "check off" the 3rd choice, for max multiplier, at 1.025v, instead of 1.250 (saved me 10-15celcius).

Also the "power saving feature profile name" is "maximum performance". That is for Current, Startup of both plugged in and battery.

Under "profiles - Max Performance"

Under "cpu settings" button
--- P-state is checked for both ac power & battery
--- Throttling is also checked.

The only "inside" checked off #'s is the highest one. max throttle period regardless.

Under advanced cpu settings, I have enable thermal monitor 1, 2, sync tm1, and enable extended throttling all checked off.

Down below for "low power states" I have checked off "enable enh.stop grant, and deeper sleep, and hard c4e.

But that's it practically.








And all settings are applied @ startup, starts with pc, etc.

Hope that helps you, can go into more details.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


I have aT9300 i did the undervolt but it shows the same temperature and same voltage as my VID why did this not work?


Do you have the program to start with a registry key at startup?


----------



## [CyGnus]

yes i have, i will try those settings and see how it goes thanks


----------



## huysavi

any one try to undervolting a vaio. im using the z11 so if you have done one, please share your experience in these steps.
thx


----------



## [CyGnus]

yup its up and running but i could not lower much from 1.375v to 1.1125v since it is 24/7 folding less temperature is allways good







with this mod and my Nox Mistral the Laptop is 28Âº cooler i am impressed will give +REP


----------



## Poseiden

So i have a AMD Turion II im trying to do this on, yet when i open rmclock, under profiles the only option for me is "No management" and everything within the utility is grayed out. I am using Win7 64bit and have already done the file replacement which made it run. Any ideas?


----------



## wolf2009

this soft doesn't work on my hp dv5 1010us with p7350, so I have resorted to doing it through windows power plan. i set the processor frequency to be 30% of max on battery in power saver plan. So the CPU stays at lowest multiplier and lower voltage while on battery.

Would love to find if there is any other software that can do what this soft does.


----------



## Rains

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martkilu* 
I hate that RMClock doesn't recognize my Neo proc (DV2-1030US laptop). Anyone know any other good undervolting programs?

RMClock shows my Neo simply a "AMD K8 family CPU", but it knows the P-states, and that is all that matters









Plus it makes sweet sweet love with the Neo CPU! [I have a DV2-1144ca]

Using official P-state transitions with the latest bios (which removes some P-states for stability), I have

4x @ .6875v
4.5x @ .7125v
8x @ .8500v.

This is all down from 1.0v for _ALL_ multis (AMD, what were you thinking?) I get an extra solid half hour of battery life when using performance on demand profile, and almost 40 mins when I lock it just on the 4x profile.

Undervolting AMD Neo CPUs = pure win. Now, if I could just undervolt my HD 3410, I could get more than 4 hours battery life!


----------



## majorwedgy

I have an acer ferrari one that I have just replaced the L310 1.2ghz cpu with a TK-42 1.6ghz cpu. I have after much annoyance managed to get the cpu running fine at the max rated speed but if i connect the external graphics card to it when @ 1.6ghz it crashes using rmclock. Is there a setting I need to change to stablise the pcie bus?


----------



## dragosmp

Hey guys,

I did some undervolting on a few lappys, I wanted to share a few impressions.

1. ACER Aspire 6530 - my current jack of all trades laptop. The CPU is a Turion X2 RM-70, one of the Griffins. This CPU has some functional blocks inherited from the K8 (cores), some from the K10 (front-end) and a special sauce that AMD released only for this gen of CPU: split power planes for each core. It is impossible to undervolt this CPU with RMClock - you need K10Stats. My results - it has 3 P-States 500MHz, 1GHz and 2GHz (pretty coarse). From the stock 0.8V/1.1V/1.25V I got down to 0.75V/0.9V/1.05V. This undervolting didin't bring me more than 10 minutes battery life (from ~3h) but it made the lappy much cooler.

2. Toshiba A200 - girl's lappy. Pentium 2140 CPU (1.73GHz) - it works with RMClock. Since it's an older 65nm core it has a pretty big Vcore of 1.325V @1.73GHz. It works now on 1.175V - and a lowly 0.9V at 1GHz - it would probably work with less, but RMClock doesn't have that option.

3. Compaq R3000 - Athlon 3200+ (130nm Clawhammer) went from 1.45V to 1.3V @1.8GHz with the help of RMClock. The best part is the idle Vcore down from 1.2V to 0.875V @800MHz. At 800MHz it ran Youtube 480p so on battery I had it locked @800MHz/0.875V and prolonged its battery life in classic office/web from ~1h40 to ~3h.

4. HP DV6500 - Athlon 64 X2 TK53 - worked with CrystalCPUid down from 1.35V @full speed to 1.25V and also locked to 800MHz on battery @0.95V. Battery life: from almost 2h to over 3h.

That's about it for now. I've noticed something: a few years back undervolting used to bring massive dividends, laptop CPU had a huge amount of Vcore for no particular reason. Nowadays the margin is smaller and not that easy to see a gain in battery life; it's like in lappy CPUs it matters more which power saving technologies are incorporated (like power gate transistors) than clock and voltage. Thoughts on this?


----------



## bigal1542

So as you guys can see, I have done this on multiple laptops and have been able to help others, but in my case now I am completely stumped.

I just reinstalled a new OS on my laptop and without changing any hardware and installing the same software, RMClock is not working at all. I had extremely low voltages on my previous install, but now I can't even run voltages close to that. Let alone, it doesn't even show the lower voltages. Both installs have been Windows 7 64 bit professional.

Any help at all will be appreciated.


----------



## edft56

I have a small problem with my T7500.
CPU-Z shows when idle that the multiplier is at 4x but the minimum in RMclock is 6x ?!?!?!?!
furthermore,without using the RMclock,cpu-z shows that the voltage is at 0.85v opposed to RMclock which shows that voltage is at 0.965v

Isn't that weird.....or not?


----------



## ucode

Doesn't sound too weird.

Your T7500 probably supports a clock range of 800MHz to 2.4GHz. The 4x multi you see is SLFM. Technically your using an 8x multi but because BCLK is internally halved the effective multi is 4x. With a BCLK of 200MHz that gives you a clock frequency of 800MHz. I would expect the SLFM voltage to be somewhere around 0.9V.

With IDA your 12x multi will probably have a voltage somewhere around 1.275V.


----------



## Zipnogg

would this work on a mac as well?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zipnogg*


would this work on a mac as well?


I will bet money that it does not. Apple would have a fit if anything like this was made for them.


----------



## pieisgood2

yea i'm currently undervolting my P8700 right now. going pretty good. temp drops so far from a .100v decrease was ~6c.

EDIT: started at 1.075v (stock) load temp 67-68c 
lowered to .975v stable in orthos, load temp didn't check
lowered to .950v stable in orthos, load temp didn't check
lowered to .925v unstable, orthos crash followed by BSOD
keeping it at .950v and showing load temps of 57-58c
ambient temp is 25c
http://forum.notebookreview.com/hard...ing-guide.html


----------



## Infinitegrim

Anyone try with a core i5? Im worried that it may be more sensative since it has a intergrated graphics built in too.


----------



## CULLEN

Anyone tried this with i3?


----------



## BKsMassive

Need Help With RM Clock Utility










My C2D P8600 is Sucking up the voltage! When i have a large load it voltage goes to 1.45Vcore.
That is .2 over what Intel Recommends








My Laptop Idles @ 73C

I need RM 64Bit Drivers or something :S
can anyone help me?









Please PM me x


----------



## bigal1542

I uploaded the 64 bit driver (first post on page 3). Just replace that with the standard one in the program.

Also note to everyone that has been having trouble. Make sure that before you change ANY settings, that you set the processor type to mobile from desktop. That should fix most of the issues that people are having. I know its linked to needing higher voltages, the program only displaying higher voltages, and other problems. (I found this out by troubleshooting and messing around with it)


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


I uploaded the 64 bit driver (first post on page 3). Just replace that with the standard one in the program.

Also note to everyone that has been having trouble. Make sure that before you change ANY settings, that you set the processor type to mobile from desktop. That should fix most of the issues that people are having. I know its linked to needing higher voltages, the program only displaying higher voltages, and other problems. (I found this out by troubleshooting and messing around with it)


I think my forum settings are different because I see only 2 pages, can you post the link in this post as well. I may soon be interested in this.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drizzt5*


I think my forum settings are different because I see only 2 pages, can you post the link in this post as well. I may soon be interested in this.


Yep, no problem. It is in the zip uploaded.


----------



## Etruscian

i'm working on undervolting an intel T9600.
stock voltage was 1.3V, with temperatures of 80+ after 2 minutes of orthos.
right now I'm at 1.1625V and max temp of 68.0 celcius after 15 minutes of orthos.

PS: using win7 professional 64bit, and i have no trouble at all

EDIT: I had no trouble, because i have manually set windows to accept all drivers, signed and unsigned.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Etruscian;11885837*
> i'm working on undervolting an intel T9600.
> stock voltage was 1.3V, with temperatures of 80+ after 2 minutes of orthos.
> right now I'm at 1.1625V and max temp of 68.0 celcius after 15 minutes of orthos.
> 
> PS: using win7 professional 64bit, and i have no trouble at all
> 
> EDIT: I had no trouble, because i have manually set windows to accept all drivers, signed and unsigned.


Glad to hear it's helping!

Welcome to OCN too!


----------



## Etruscian

I'm down to 1.0125V and 58C.

I just have one problem. My CPU has a 10.5 multiplier, and i can't select it in RMClock.
It does show me a multiplier of 11x, weirdly enough. I searched in the interwebs for a way to do it, but i can't find the reg key in windows 7 64 bit:S

any thoughts?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Etruscian;11896907*
> I'm down to 1.0125V and 58C.
> 
> I just have one problem. My CPU has a 10.5 multiplier, and i can't select it in RMClock.
> It does show me a multiplier of 11x, weirdly enough. I searched in the interwebs for a way to do it, but i can't find the reg key in windows 7 64 bit:S
> 
> any thoughts?


If you mean the 64 bit driver, then I uploaded it on the previous page. Other than that, I think the 11x multi is for when the processor only works on one core and can hit a higher frequency (I have mine disabled because the dual core is usually faster anyways)


----------



## Etruscian

i meant the registry key so the 11x multiplier can be set to 10.5x, because my cpu doesn't have an 11x multiplier, but 10.5


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Etruscian;11922468*
> i meant the registry key so the 11x multiplier can be set to 10.5x, because my cpu doesn't have an 11x multiplier, but 10.5


http://forum.notebookreview.com/hardware-components-aftermarket-upgrades/429508-how-use-rm-clock-undervolt-t9400.html

I believe post #5 will help you out there


----------



## Etruscian

thx, i found the registry key. but i can't seem to change my 11x multiplier to 10.5x. And i'm sure i have max 10.5x. any1 knows what the hexcode is for 10.5?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Etruscian;11936849*
> thx, i found the registry key. but i can't seem to change my 11x multiplier to 10.5x. And i'm sure i have max 10.5x. any1 knows what the hexcode is for 10.5?


You should be able to just use the decimal, right?


----------



## Etruscian

what do you mean? I can change the value with the 11x multiplier, but i can't change the 11x to 10.5x


----------



## bigal1542

Oh... In that case, I'm not sure...


----------



## emc_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Etruscian;11896907*
> I'm down to 1.0125V and 58C.
> 
> I just have one problem. My CPU has a 10.5 multiplier, and i can't select it in RMClock.
> It does show me a multiplier of 11x, weirdly enough. I searched in the interwebs for a way to do it, but i can't find the reg key in windows 7 64 bit:S
> 
> any thoughts?


RMclock cannot recognize CPU's with half multipliers. It will round off to the nearest whole number thus downclocking.

T8100/T9300/P7350/P8400/P9500 will underclock by 100mhz

Source


----------



## emc_2

Just did my old ThinkPad (followed the guide on NBR forums though). I'm pretty happy, went from 1.3400v and 89c @ full load to this:










Any lower and it threw error running orthos, OS was still responsive though.

Gonna do my i3 lappy next


----------



## Etruscian

did you also notice that lowering the voltage gave a sleight performance hit?
on default voltage, intelburn said i had a speed of ~16.8892 GFlops.
on 1.0875V, it says i have a speed of ~16.2563 GFlops.
is this normal, or is it just a bug in intelburn? (or is my laptop screwed?)

EDIT: when i pushed it even lower, i got speeds of 17.2986GFlops, so i think i'll leave it there


----------



## emc_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Etruscian;11981520*
> did you also notice that lowering the voltage gave a sleight performance hit?
> on default voltage, intelburn said i had a speed of ~16.8892 GFlops.
> on 1.0875V, it says i have a speed of ~16.2563 GFlops.
> is this normal, or is it just a bug in intelburn? (or is my laptop screwed?)
> 
> EDIT: when i pushed it even lower, i got speeds of 17.2986GFlops, so i think i'll leave it there


I don't think there's a performance hit. this is my results after 6 hours (disregard the 60c+ I switched the VID to max for a couple seconds, highest it was when i was awake was 54-58c)










I also did my Pentium (45nm Penryn) I'll post the results later.


----------



## Stizuner

I have a sager np8662 and undervolted it about a year ago, best choice move i could have made.

Battery life improved greatly and the temps are good now.


----------



## emc_2

Looks like I won't be able to undervolt my i3. Seems that Intel is managing the FID and its BIOS locked and no OS drivers can change it


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emc_2;11987508*
> Looks like I won't be able to undervolt my i3. Seems that Intel is managing the FID and its BIOS locked and no OS drivers can change it


I remember reading about this on some other forum... also, got a link to your wallpaper? Its sweet!


----------



## emc_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;11990603*
> I remember reading about this on some other forum... also, got a link to your wallpaper? Its sweet!


Here you go: http://img255.imageshack.us/f/desktopbackgroundm.png/

It seems that Imageshack links are broken, can't embed them :/


----------



## bigal1542

Sweet thanks!


----------



## Etruscian

I just have one question two questions.
What does that throttling do? And should i turn it on or leave it off?


----------



## emc_2

Went from 1.1500v and 78c @ full load to this:
























Had to use ThrottleStop, since RMClock hasn't been developed since the mid Penryn refreshes and wouldn't recognize my CPU. Dropped the VID as low as it would go.


----------



## emc_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Etruscian;11993607*
> I just have one question two questions.
> What does that throttling do? And should i turn it on or leave it off?


When your CPU reaches a certain temperature it throttles the speed down. Less speed= Less power= Cooler temperatures.

As for turning it on or off, if you have OK temps @ full load, then you can turn it off to keep it locked at the highest speed.


----------



## Etruscian

tnx for bringing throttlestop to my attention
with it, i can select the 10.5x multiplier, and lower it's voltage. (RMClock didn't do anything with that VID, i even had my 11x multiplier set to 0.9V and it stayed the same).


----------



## emc_2

Glad that its working for you for you.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Anyone done this with an Athlon Neo processor before? Thinking about underclocking my Thinkpad X100e.


----------



## emc_2

Try it out and see. You can't fry the CPU if you go to low on the volt's, there really aren't any risks unless you have the program you're using set to autostart.


----------



## bigal1542

Yeah def give it a shot.


----------



## forkhazmodan

I don't think I'm doing this right I set all my voltage options as low as they'd go and i'm running orthos and I'm getting the exact same temp.


----------



## forkhazmodan

Few questions-

Should I have throttling enabled, if so which boxes of 0-7 should I check?
Should I use P-State Transitions, if so which box should I check (can only click one)?
Under Processor Power Management, what should I choose for Maximum Processor State, 100%? Two Options for this one Active State and Default State...

Sorry guys I'm a newb to this stuff.


----------



## Blk

I've been thinking in undervolting my laptop, since it's veeeeeeeerry hot.










But I have some problems, RM clock only shows these multipliers:










What can I do?


----------



## emc_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;12871451*
> 
> But I have some problems, RM clock only shows these multipliers:
> 
> What can I do?


Reading the other post's might help...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emc_2;11998108*
> Had to *use* *ThrottleStop*, since RMClock *hasn't been developed since the mid Penryn refreshes* and wouldn't recognize my CPU. Dropped the VID as low as it would go.


----------



## bigal1542

Does Throttlestop do the same as this program?

I see it is updated, which might be nicer.


----------



## emc_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;13044580*
> Does Throttlestop do the same as this program?
> 
> I see it is updated, which might be nicer.


Yep exact same function and it's actively updated (I'm using 2.97 but the current version is 3.00).


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emc_2;13044659*
> Yep exact same function and it's actively updated (I'm using 2.97 but the current version is 3.00).


Awesome. I might switch. Would I use the exact same voltages and all that jazz?


----------



## zExodus

Does this work on i3/i5/i7 line? I'm going to upgrade my CPU from i3 to i7 and to deal with the extra heat I need to undervolt it









I already went through all the other stuff of a CPU upgrade as a FYI...


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zExodus;13053334*
> Does this work on i3/i5/i7 line? I'm going to upgrade my CPU from i3 to i7 and to deal with the extra heat I need to undervolt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already went through all the other stuff of a CPU upgrade as a FYI...


The program (throttlestop) listed at the top of the page will, the one for the OP is out of date, and doesn't work with the newer ones. Also, welcome to OCN. Update your sig with your rig too


----------



## emc_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;13046307*
> Awesome. I might switch. Would I use the exact same voltages and all that jazz?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zExodus;13053334*
> Does this work on i3/i5/i7 line? I'm going to upgrade my CPU from i3 to i7 and to deal with the extra heat I need to undervolt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already went through all the other stuff of a CPU upgrade as a FYI...


No. Intel removed simple software undervolting in the i* line.


----------



## zExodus

Wait, if undervolting is removed on i* line, then why are other people saying it still works? I'm pretty sure Throttlestop does it >.>

I'm seriously a noob when it comes to software. How do you access all the multipliers with Throttlestop? Sry for the stupid question


----------



## emc_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zExodus;13077149*
> Wait, if undervolting is removed on i* line, then why are other people saying it still works? I'm pretty sure Throttlestop does it >.>
> 
> I'm seriously a noob when it comes to software. How do you access all the multipliers with Throttlestop? Sry for the stupid question


Undervolting is still there, just not accessible by You and me. Hence the:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emc_2;13066797*
> Intel removed *simple software* undervolting in the i* line.


Read this guide on how to use ThrottleStop: The ThrottleStop Guide


----------



## Blazing angel

Any help? I am getting a rtcore64 driver error. The mediafire link for it is no logner up. I m on a centrino/core2duo


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazing angel;13370932*
> Any help? I am getting a rtcore64 driver error. The mediafire link for it is no logner up. I m on a centrino/core2duo


Top of page 3. I uploaded the driver you need to use and overwrite the one it has now.


----------



## Shadowclock

Anyone know how I can undervolt an i3 laptop? RMClock is seriously outdated and while I can get RMClock to run on Win7 64bit it still does not allow any options for the i3 to undervolt. Temp readings also don't work among many other things.

Is there an alternative?


----------



## emc_2

Intel locked the FID in the i* line, so underclocking died with the Core 2 line.


----------



## harrydell

This guide is written by flipfire along with the ideas, knowledge and help of other members. This guide covers most bits about undervolting while keeping it simple and accurate as possible. This method should also work with supported processors as the concepts outlined remains the same.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowclock;13660785*
> Anyone know how I can undervolt an i3 laptop? RMClock is seriously outdated and while I can get RMClock to run on Win7 64bit it still does not allow any options for the i3 to undervolt. Temp readings also don't work among many other things.
> 
> Is there an alternative?


Throttlestop. I don't know if there's any others.


----------



## jrbroad77

If anyone's curious about K10 undervolting, here are some (preliminary) results for my Turion II P520 (2.3ghz dual-core):

First, use K10Stat 1.54: http://sites.google.com/site/k10stat/
Get CPU-Z and HWMon to monitor volts and temps. And Prime95 or another program to stress-test.

But first a little note. I have undervolted several laptops, mostly C2D and I always find that 0.0125V above BSOD is ~10 minutes stable, .025V over is maybe half an hour stable, .0375V is several hours, .05V is 8+ hours(overnight) => .0625V is super-safe. This is from experience on a couple laptops(65nm and 45nm C2D's, and a C-50), loading overnight at most.

I don't have 100% reliable battery life numbers on this. With a 14" and a 48Whr battery, looks like 3:50-4:00 at ~20% brightness. Roughly half an hour better battery life. Also, load temps at 2.3ghz dropped 9C.

Last thing: My method is simple, start with the P0 and work down to P3. Drop the volts by .05V from stock for each P-state, right off the bat. Run for 30 seconds, then drop it by .0125V. Repeat until you get an error/system hang/ blackscreen/BSOD. Record what voltage you BSOD'd at, then add .0625V to get a safe number. Do the next P-state, but start .025V under where you BSOD'd for the previous. Takes 20 minutes for all 4 P-states, max; and even better, the voltages you choose will be >8+ hours stable at 100% load. Add another .025V if you want 24/7 stable (my guess; I don't have 24 hours to leave a laptop sitting in one place).

Clockspeed @ stock volts -->BSOD voltage(exact) --> "24/7" guess (+0.0625V)
2.3ghz @ 1.125V --> 0.9375V ---> 1.000V
2.1ghz @ 1.075V --> 0.900V --> 0.9625V
1.8 @ 1.0125V --> 0.8625V --> 0.925V
1.5 @ 0.9500V --> 0.7875V --> 0.85V
800mhz @ 0.7875V --> 0.6625V --> 0.725V

This method also applies to RMClock undervolters. The way to find stable volts, that is.


----------



## Don Timmeh

Made an account here because this thread is actually still active compared to all the other threads I've visited regarding undervolting.

Seemingly, undervolting doesn't work with i* processors; you'll need that VID modifier under your multiplier option to undervolt, which is shown in the throttlestop guide on a Core 2 Extreme. Sadly this option is absent on my screen, I have an i5 processor.

Do I seriously have no option to undervolt my laptop? 45 minutes of gaming on the lowest GFX settings causes my laptop to overheat - shut down, and I want to get rid of this problem through undervolting until I can get the time to search for compressed air to clean my laptop. It appears my cores are going as high as 93°C after stress testing :/


----------



## jrbroad77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Timmeh;15393175*
> Made an account here because this thread is actually still active compared to all the other threads I've visited regarding undervolting.
> 
> Seemingly, undervolting doesn't work with i* processors; you'll need that VID modifier under your multiplier option to undervolt, which is shown in the throttlestop guide on a Core 2 Extreme. Sadly this option is absent on my screen, I have an i5 processor.
> 
> Do I seriously have no option to undervolt my laptop? 45 minutes of gaming on the lowest GFX settings causes my laptop to overheat - shut down, and I want to get rid of this problem through undervolting until I can get the time to search for compressed air to clean my laptop. It appears my cores are going as high as 93°C after stress testing :/


So I have to ask - what laptop, what GPU and what i5?

Anything Core i can't undervolt, period. The Extreme editions might let you under/overvolt (920XM/2920XM). *If you use Throttle Stop you can limit the TDP, or the max turbo speed*. The problem with gaming w/ a high-power GPU and an i5/i7 is that the i5 will be Turbo'd most of the time, so it'll go over it's TDP.

Tmax for Core i CPUs is 100C, so it might be the GPU overheating(which could be caused partly by CPU heat). You can undervolt, or lower the clock on your GPU. Proof of concept here: http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware-m18x/614025-dell-gtx580m-sli-undervolted.html

Throttlestop guide: http://forum.notebookreview.com/hardware-components-aftermarket-upgrades/531329-throttlestop-guide.html . In reality it takes all of 2 minutes(see bolded above).. but this is the "theory" behind it. dl here: http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/ThrottleStop.shtml


----------



## Don Timmeh

Intel i5 520M and an ATI FirePro GPU, the GPU itself doesn't heat up as much as the CPU according to what speedfan and orthos told me. Although undervolting my GPU would help a bit regardless, so thanks for the reply.

Apparently my dad had a can of compressed air already at home, so I wouldn't have to go buy one. With that said, my problem is actually solved; I saw the dust just flying out, and it was a LOT. I can actually feel the air flowing out now when I'm using any stressing software, so that's a relief.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Timmeh;15407751*
> Intel i5 520M and an ATI FirePro GPU, the GPU itself doesn't heat up as much as the CPU according to what speedfan and orthos told me. Although undervolting my GPU would help a bit regardless, so thanks for the reply.


For the ATI FirePro, I would go with the latest MSI afterburner beta, and stop there. Good luck on the i5.

On another note, just wanted to post that the AMD A8 APUs are marvelous undervolters/underclockers. I haven't even gotten a BSOD yet, but it's not bad so far.

Stock/undervolted

Turbo boost: 2400Mhz at 1.325V/ 2600Mhz at 1.2V
P0 (full power): 1500Mhz at 1.0625V/ 2100Mhz at 1.0375V
P6(idle): 800Mhz at .925V/ 800Mhz at .75V

Not bad for a quad core K10. But has anyone had any luck overclocking/undervolting the 6620G on die GPU?


----------



## Starbomba

Thanks a lot for the guide, very helpful.

I had been looking on how to reduce temps on my laptop T2500 (generally runs 86-88c, and i've even had thermal shutdowns on summer) and i stumbled into this guide.

Been testing with IBT, BOINC and some games, and so far i've been able to lower voltage and temps from 1.2625v and 85c @ 2 GHz to 1.0250v and 58c @ 2 GHz *stable*! Now that's quite an undervolt, 0.237v less from stock.

I'm now intrigued on this chip's OCing capabilities tho









EDIT: Here are pics from before and after, and the CPU-Z Validation. They do speak for themselves. Never thought this chip would need so little voltage to run at full speed and being IBT and BOINC stable. I even took the effort of testing on the coldest and hottest times of the day.


----------



## shadowtroop121

Error--File not found.

Can someone upload the 64bit driver to a filehost that isn't made by greedy ***hats? MediaFire? FileApe?


----------



## jrbroad77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowtroop121*
> 
> Error--File not found.
> Can someone upload the 64bit driver to a filehost that isn't made by greedy ***hats? MediaFire? FileApe?


Here: http://www.flipfire.net/download/rtcore64.zip , found it here: http://forum.notebookreview.com/hardware-components-aftermarket-upgrades/235824-undervolting-guide.html

hopefully the OP gets updated!


----------



## shadowtroop121

is this supposed to be paid? It won't let me add a profile without paying.


----------



## jrbroad77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowtroop121*
> 
> is this supposed to be paid? It won't let me add a profile without paying.


RMClock? RMClock is free. There's a pro version but it doesn't really add much features. If it's not working with the 64bit driver, just try 32-bit RMClock. I believe I've used it on 64-bit Windows 7 w/ no issues, but it's been over a year since I had a C2D laptop.


----------



## PCSarge

this does not work on the AMD Athlon x2 QL-60, im not happy, i wanted to undervolt this thing, its up at 70ish degrees idle.


----------



## OCcomet

Have you tried using ThrottleStop. I found it much easier to use.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> Have you tried using ThrottleStop. I found it much easier to use.


cpu not supported


----------



## jrbroad77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> this does not work on the AMD Athlon x2 QL-60, im not happy, i wanted to undervolt this thing, its up at 70ish degrees idle.


K10Stat. It should work, if not you're out of luck. http://sites.google.com/site/k10stat/

70C idle is either bad power management, dust, or bad heatsink contact. Best you can hope for is 20C drop at load, maybe 10C at idle (these numbers are probably really generous). Or, if you have discrete graphics (Nvidia 8000M series anyone?







), could raise the temps a bit. And you could undervolt the GPU as well.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrbroad77*
> 
> K10Stat. It should work, if not you're out of luck. http://sites.google.com/site/k10stat/
> 70C idle is either bad power management, dust, or bad heatsink contact. Best you can hope for is 20C drop at load, maybe 10C at idle (these numbers are probably really generous). Or, if you have discrete graphics (Nvidia 8000M series anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), could raise the temps a bit. And you could undervolt the GPU as well.


it has a radeon 3100 series in it but thats besides the fact.

im on it right now the undervolting works, but K10 refuses to let me downclock it. its stuck at 1.9 ghz

EDIT: running orthos @ 0.935V @ 1.5GHZ atm, max temp is 62C pretty nice, it idles at around 47C. crappy power management is right, guess what they had the voltage at? 1.235V


----------



## jrbroad77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> it has a radeon 3100 series in it but thats besides the fact.
> im on it right now the undervolting works, but K10 refuses to let me downclock it. its stuck at 1.9 ghz
> EDIT: running orthos @ 0.935V @ 1.5GHZ atm, max temp is 62C pretty nice, it idles at around 47C. crappy power management is right, guess what they had the voltage at? 1.235V


OMG. Huge undervolt, nice. Those temps are pretty good, definitely within acceptable range. It should be able to underclock, right click the K10Stat icon in the taskbar and check "Enable Clock Control". Then it should just adaptively change CPU speed depending on CPU load. Guessing if it can go to 800mhz you should get (relatively) great battery life for internet, word processing etc.


----------



## solidshark91493

I cant get the program to work on vista 64 bit, the driver isnt there and I cant find it anywhere
Also, not sure if my lappy will work for this, but it gets way too hot.
Specs:
AMD Turion X2 RM-72
Code name: Griffin
Package: Socket S1 (638)
Core ViD 1.125V
Core speed: 2100.14 MHz
Multiplier: x 10.5
Bus speed: 200.0 MHz
HT link: 1800.0 MHz
2 cores
2 threads
And my RAM apparently has more voltage than my CPU by a lot.. like 1.8V

So, Can I do it? the thing runs like 60 C + all the time, even after I put new thermal paste on the CPU and cleaned it.
It needs some halp. xD


----------



## TairikuOkami

Hi there, anyone knows a software, which would work on AMD FX-7500 APU?








I was using Fusion Tweaker until my laptop died and I can not find a replacement.

AMD Overdrive works and seems compatible, but it looks impossible to configure it properly.
I can not imagine to be without undervolting, on my 1st laptop it dropped temperature by 30C.

Well, I have just bought Zalman ZM-NC3 and it works just fine.
Before I had temperature at idle 95C (Balanced) and 105C (High).
Now I get at load with High profile 100C, definitelly an improvement.
85 at idle. I was expecting more, but with 600 RPM, better than nothing.
For the record, I have removed laptop's bottom cover for a better cooling.


----------



## caenlen

Does this program work for Haswell CPu's?


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Does this program work for Haswell CPu's?


No use XTU. It's designed for use with latest gen Intel chips.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> No use XTU. It's designed for use with latest gen Intel chips.


+rep

ty good sir, you are a gentleman and a scholar!


----------

